# Ultimate Dubs - 10th March



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I really fancy it this year, not been for a few years....anyone else heading to it ?

few details about it here:

http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk/home.html


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I've not been to this in a few years myself. Very tempted to go this year


----------



## Rob.c (Feb 22, 2011)

Yep ill be there,

Im detailing my friends passat on the air ride estate stand via fab finishing, should be another great show.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Hell yeah! Counting the days.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I gotta be honest i cant be bothered this year.
I just get the feeling its going to be all a bit dejavu.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I have knocked every show on the head this year and going to SEMA in Las Vegas instead.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

I went to UD a few years ago when i had mine and there was nothing major i saw, just alot of scene people who think there to dogs danglies because they have a nice car.


----------



## Rob.c (Feb 22, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I have knocked every show on the head this year and going to SEMA in Las Vegas instead.


Slightly jelous at that post


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I gotta be honest i cant be bothered this year.
> I just get the feeling its going to be all a bit dejavu.


I know what you mean Marc, that's why i took a couple of years out of the scene as it was getting a little boring. I remember seeing what i considered the same car as previous year but friends pointing out the change in steering wheel and I'm like and????? But might just be nice to do the show again.



Mirror Finish Details said:


> I have knocked every show on the head this year and going to SEMA in Las Vegas instead.


SEMA wins without a doubt but obviously very expensive. I would love to go back to Vegas. That combined with SEMA would be heaven!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

lol reminds me of my days at GTI International @ Crowthorne with my MK1 Golf GTI, mmm, those were the days


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We'll be there with a trade stand as usual! 

Discounts available and card payments accepted. 

Alex


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I only went to a few with Robert. The first year was great but then I would see the same again and again... alot say UD is the show to go to but i would prefer edition being its the end. Yeah ok you their is the social side as well. But seriously surely the fun disappeared when you decided you got bored the first time? 

Surely its better to hold fond memories then have them completely wiped cause its not how you remembered.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Going again with Hamish (SWB Audi Quattro) think only missed one in past 6 years, he's always had his car inside so make a weekend of it and good laugh with few folks.

It is VERY clicky though same with all vag shows you have your little cult followers!


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

ill be there


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Think i will have a trip down to this, never been before, done edition and gti international ect loads over the last 3 or 4 years but never been to ultimate dubs !


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll be there on the SCN clubstand. Look out for the silver Toledo with the Central SUP paddle boards strapped to the roof


----------

